# Télécommande bluetooth pour Keynote [ou PowerPoint]



## captainamo (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir s'il existe une télécommande bluetooth pour le logiciel keynote2 afin de passer les diapos sans être obligé de rester à côté de mon ordinateur.
Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## kisco (2 Août 2005)

oui cela existe, on en a déjà parlé dans ce sujet par exemple


----------



## captainamo (2 Août 2005)

merci pour le lien.
J'aurai voulu savoir quelle télécommande utilise Steve Jobs lors de ses keynote?


----------



## golf (3 Août 2005)

SJ utilise une télécommande à 2 boutons créée spécialement pour lui et qui n'est pas dans le commerce


----------



## captainamo (3 Août 2005)

et bien c'est exactement ce dont j'avais besoin une comande simple à deux boutons pour diapo suivante ou diapo précédente lol. Aucun fabriquant n'a eut l'idée de faire celà en bluetooth alors? Domage je pense que je vais prendre une keyspan alors. Si quelqu'un la possède peut il m'en dire ce qu'il en pense. Merci d'avance


----------



## golf (3 Août 2005)

Chez Keyspan  tu as plusieurs modèles dont une parfaitement adaptée à ton besoin :
Keyspan Presentation Remote


Elle inclut, en outre, un pointeur laser


----------



## captainamo (3 Août 2005)

Merci pour l'info, je suis allé voir chez mcs, l'apple center de nice et ils la vendent à 65 euros, est ce que le prix est excessif, si oui, où la commander pour moins cher?
Elle a l'air un peu grosse mais c'est exactement, en dehors du récepteur usb à mettre, ce que je voulais.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Tu n'as pas un téléphone portable (avac BlueTooth) à tout hasard?


----------



## captainamo (3 Août 2005)

oui un sony ericson Z1010 mais il est énorme pourquoi?


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Pour ça et ça


----------



## steinway59 (6 Août 2005)

sur l'apple store la keyspan est à 88¤ je crois! donc à Nice tu l'as 20¤ moins cher! ouah!


----------



## captainamo (6 Août 2005)

Ca y est je me suis acheté la keyspan est j'en suis pleinement satisfait, j'aurais juste préféré qu'il n'ai pas besoin de brancher un recpteur en usb mais au final ca ne gène en rien.
Merci à vous tous pour votre aide.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Août 2005)

Apple ne serait pas sur le point de faire quelquechose de similaire

On est dans le concret ici alors tu gardes tes pseudos rumeurs pour toi.
Merci
golf


----------



## steinway59 (6 Août 2005)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est je me suis acheté la keyspan est j'en suis pleinement satisfait, j'aurais juste préféré qu'il n'ai pas besoin de brancher un recpteur en usb mais au final ca ne gène en rien.
> Merci à vous tous pour votre aide.




c'est la Keyspan Presentation Remote que tu as pris? parce que elle est à 88¤ sur apple store, 99 sur macway....tu l'as eu à 68¤ ? ouah faut que j'aille habiter Nice moi! lol


----------



## steinway59 (6 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Apple ne serait pas sur le point de faire quelquechose de similaire




tu as vu ça où? c'est une rumeur?


----------



## captainamo (6 Août 2005)

Oui c'est la keyspan presentation remote que m'a montré "golf" plus haut dans la discussion que j'ai eu à 66 euros. 
Par contre je sais pas d'ou tu tiens que apple prépare une télécommande pour keynote. Je sais qu'à l'époque ils faisaient un pack commande plus keynote1 mais je ne sais pas de quel commande il s'agissait.


----------



## golf (6 Août 2005)

steinway59 a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu ça où? c'est une rumeur?


C'est une vincmylerie sans fondement ni intérêt.


----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2005)

Keyspan vient de présenter sa nouvelle télécommande.


			
				News MaGé a dit:
			
		

> Après l?Express Remote, après la Presentation Remote, après la Digital Media Remote, voici l?Easy Presenter. Le nom le dit assez, le nouveau produit doit permettre à l?utilisateur de piloter ses présentations PowerPoint ou Keynote (de quoi jouer au Steve Jobs). L?Easy Presenter est composé d?un récepteur à connecter au port USB de l?ordinateur et d?une télécommande qui intègre d?ailleurs un pointeur laser. Le boîtier en main, on peut commander l?affichage des diapositives, mais aussi le volume sonore. L?accessoire devrait être disponible dans le courant du mois, au prix de 40 $. Pour l?heure, le site du fabricant n?est pas encore à jour.


----------



## cvldudu (28 Octobre 2010)

dans le même genre ça existe une app iphone (crack ou pas) qui permet de contrôler via bluetooth ?


----------

